

Doctors Warn Sitting Disease Could Become the New Smoking - spking
http://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2014/11/03/doctors-warn-sitting-disease-could-become-the-new-smoking/

======
alex_duf
This article desperately needs to pull some numbers out of proper studies
instead of asking a doctor whether or not it's good to stay seated.

Because it's not. We know that, we want to know how bad.

